# So What Did We Learn This Week, Children?



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

It's Sunday afternoon and time to reflect upon this week's lessons. 

1. Steve Hall is not an Estate Agent. 

2. Xtreme loves his donkeys and apparently his bidet too. 

3. Jojo has a bidet but doesn't know how to use it. However, she is an expert in bathroom fixtures for rental properties and appreciates the modernism of the Spanish bathroom. 

4. Shaun takes time off from housework and business searching for strange tatoos and funny pictures as a release from the stress and wine drinking whilst considering his move to Spain. 

5. How Chica loves housemartins swooping her swimming pool - which quickly turns into other birds by the pool (namely Jojo in her bikini). 

6. Stravinsky is possibly the nicest mod around and lets certain people get away with almost anything. 

7. How we should stay away from perhaps more controversial subjects in future, ie disability. 


My Life in Spain - An Essay - to be handed in first thing Monday please.



Tallulah.x


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> It's Sunday afternoon and time to reflect upon this week's lessons.
> 
> 1. Steve Hall is not an Estate Agent.
> 
> ...


: I´ve been having wine this afternoon, I had a very strange lunch and I´m a little tipsy, I dont normally drink... so yes, beautifully summarised!!

Jo xx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jojo said:


> : I´ve been having wine this afternoon, I had a very strange lunch and I´m a little tipsy, I dont normally drink... so yes, beautifully summarised!!
> 
> Jo xx


Well, that's definitely one to be added to the list then!!!

Tallulah.x


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> Well, that's definitely one to be added to the list then!!!
> 
> Tallulah.x


hic!

Jo


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Bidet update! Wife's food was crap as usual so I had to avail myself of the services of Mr Bidet again!


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

XTreme said:


> Bidet update! Wife's food was crap as usual so I had to avail myself of the services of Mr Bidet again!


Keep talking about your wife like that - you'll be sleeping with your donkeys.

Tallulah.x


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> Keep talking about your wife like that - you'll be sleeping with your donkeys.
> 
> Tallulah.x


That might be the plan !!

Jo x


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> It's Sunday afternoon and time to reflect upon this week's lessons.
> 
> 2. Xtreme loves his donkeys
> 
> ...


As long as we all remember that, life will be well.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

In my defence, I dont see the point in moderation for moderations sake. If its within the rules its OK, but also tempered with some common sense at times.

Xtreme is allowed to be abusive towards me because he doesnt know any better and I can get my own back on him elsewhere


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

quote:
Shaun takes time off from housework and business searching for strange tatoos and funny pictures as a release from the stress and wine drinking whilst considering his move to Spain. 

you make me sound like an over worked $%sshead who,s only comin to spain to be a party animal 
sounds good to me !
WHO,S ROUND IS IT


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jkchawner said:


> you make me sound like an over worked $%sshead who,s only comin to spain to be a party animal
> sounds good to me !
> WHO,S ROUND IS IT


Yours!!!

Jo xx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

jkchawner said:


> quote:
> WHO,S ROUND IS IT


Yours, my friend. 

Yo, un agua con gas.


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

stevehall said:


> yours, my friend.
> 
> Yo, un agua con gas.


what do gay estate agents drink


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

jojo said:


> yours!!!
> 
> Jo xx


hic (quote)
you,ve had enough jo
that was a cheep round mines a fosters !!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jkchawner said:


> what do gay estate agents drink


coffee with a fizzy water chaser!!!!

Jo


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

jojo said:


> coffee with a fizzy water chaser!!!!
> 
> Jo




need new batts for my keyboard keep having to change them round and it gets me another few hours out of them. been doing it for 2 days now my mrs calls me a cheep skate
cheek of it 
i look at it as helping to save the enviroment that little bit more


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

just out of interest !
oh youve started something there jo lol
ive been reading but darent add anything handbags at dawn jobby !


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jkchawner said:


> just out of interest !
> oh youve started something there jo lol
> ive been reading but darent add anything handbags at dawn jobby !


Where?? what have I started?? Am I in trouble??


Jo x


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

jkchawner said:


> quote:
> WHO,S ROUND IS IT


DRINKS!!!!!! .................... see what you miss if you don't stay alert!



Doggy


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

jojo said:


> where?? What have i started?? Am i in trouble??:d
> 
> 
> jo x


go to your room and dont come out until your told to !


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> coffee with a fizzy water chaser!!!!
> 
> Jo


Jojo, one of these fine days I will show you I am not a gay estate agent. 

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
I will sell you a house


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> I will sell you a house


Interestingly I´ve been looking to maybe buy, much to OHs horror! I think the time is approaching where house prices maybe about to level, well "ish" and the exchange rate could pick up a little...well maybe in the next 6 months or so. Anyway, I´ve been having a nose round at whats out there, So if you if you´re not a gay, mailreading, arsenal supporting, alcoholic estate agtent, well maybe you can!!!!

Jo


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

I am NONE of those things!!!!!!!!!!!!111 

Seriously, I disagree strongly that the market will flatten. I think there is a long way down yet. 

I have been with an estate agent this afternoon (hope, I don't come out in a rash) and his view is pretty much the same. 

If you are genuinely looking there are some absolute bargains as distressed sales. If you are prepared to buy what is at a huge percentage off the "market value" rather than your dream house, you can steal property at the moment. If you trawl the resale agents I am afraid you will be cruising for a bruising.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> I am NONE of those things!!!!!!!!!!!!111
> 
> Seriously, I disagree strongly that the market will flatten. I think there is a long way down yet.
> 
> ...


So you dont think now or in the next six months is a good time to buy then??

Jo


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

I would not put a penny on the table for 6 months MINIMUM or until I see some stability in the market! The ONLY exception would be distress sales - I get 500 per week from CAM. If you find a property you can accept then you can definitely get a bargain ...... BUT will you be able to sell it to get your dream property?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> I would not put a penny on the table for 6 months MINIMUM or until I see some stability in the market! The ONLY exception would be distress sales - I get 500 per week from CAM. If you find a property you can accept then you can definitely get a bargain ...... BUT will you be able to sell it to get your dream property?



While you have your crystal ball out Steve , what about the exchange rate, cos I´d be buying in sterling that also needs to be taken into account. I´m predicting (in my infinate wisdom lol) that eventually the eurozone will have to lower interest rates and the UK will put theirs up, causing the pound to go up in value and the euro to go down?????

Jo xx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

I am absolutely the last person to talk about exchange rates! I am NO expert - mind you was it not the "experts" who got us in this mess? Was it not the "experts" who said we would be back to 1 - 1,30 by now? Your logic is good - just not sure one can mix logic and economics/finance in this crazy world.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> I am absolutely the last person to talk about exchange rates! I am NO expert - mind you was it not the "experts" who got us in this mess? Was it not the "experts" who said we would be back to 1 - 1,30 by now? Your logic is good - just not sure one can mix logic and economics/finance in this crazy world.



Huh! I´m fed up now, I´m getting fed up with all the building work going on next door and its gonna go on all summer! I thought now maybe the time to at least start looking, maybe rent to buy, although that can be fraught with problems, especially for the vendor!!!???

We´ll see, thank you for your advise Steve

Jo x


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

My pleasure. Just opinions and I could be 10000000% wrong and the market could explode tomorrow with house prices trebling. Mmmm ...."through the round window I can see....." Jackanory, Jackanory, Jackanory.


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> It's Sunday afternoon and time to reflect upon this week's lessons.
> 
> 1. Steve Hall is not an Estate Agent.
> 
> ...


Well, this week I have learned about group dynamics - in particular the dangers that can occur when a "newbie" upsets the group's alpha male and his mates!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Caz.I said:


> Well, this week I have learned about group dynamics - in particular the dangers that can occur when a "newbie" upsets the group's alpha male and his mates!


Chill Caz, you didnt upset him, he upset you by stereotyping single mothers as having "meal tickets", which he didnt mean to do.. and er... I dont think steve is an Alpha male

Anyway, lets move on. Its nice that you´re here and can "liven" the place up lol

Jo xx


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

jojo said:


> Chill Caz, you didnt upset him, he upset you by stereotyping single mothers as having "meal tickets", which he didnt mean to do.. and er... I dont think steve is an Alpha male
> 
> Anyway, lets move on. Its nice that you´re here and can "liven" the place up lol
> 
> Jo xx


Thanks. I found it hard to tell who was more upset in the end - me, Steve or Stravinsky! No I dont think that Steve's the alpha male here either, maybe its Stravinsky!. I think further study is required!  Will he tell me off for that now?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Caz.I said:


> Thanks. I found it hard to tell who was more upset in the end - me, Steve or Stravinsky! No I dont think that Steve's the alpha male here either, maybe its Stravinsky!. I think further study is required!  Will he tell me off for that now?


I was wondering if I´d get told off for saying that about Steve as well . Stravinsky is the moderator, so he´s in charge - well he thinks he is LOL!!! You know what men and their egos are like!!!!

Jo xx


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

jojo said:


> I was wondering if I´d get told off for saying that about Steve as well . Stravinsky is the moderator, so he´s in charge - well he thinks he is LOL!!! You know what men and their egos are like!!!!
> 
> Jo xx


Yes I do indeed. Steve probably would have liked that title, and had you not discounted that notion may have had them printed up on his business cards. To replace the old ones with Estate Agent on them!!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Steve has consistently refused a moderator role. A completely no-win role!
Thanks to Stravinsky for all he does.

Can somebody tell me what an Alpha male is? 

Is he gay, old, Arsenal fan, Daily Mail reader or anything else I have been accused of recently?
If he isn't upset by these "compliments" I'm sure he won´t be upset by "alpha male"

¡Tranki!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> Is he gay, old, Arsenal fan, Daily Mail reader or anything else I have been accused of recently?


I accused you of being sweet !!!!

Jo xxxxx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> Steve has consistently refused a moderator role. A completely no-win role!
> Thanks to Stravinsky for all he does.
> 
> Can somebody tell me what an Alpha male is?
> ...


The head lion of the pride, the large silverback gorilla protecting his harem - just imagine yourself as that Steve!!! 

Guys - his ego's big enough!!

Tallulah.x


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> Steve has consistently refused a moderator role. A completely no-win role!


I´m a moderator on another forum!! and I think its a very important and responsible job!!

Jo xxxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> The head lion of the pride, the large silverback gorilla protecting his harem - just imagine yourself as that Steve!!!
> 
> Guys - his ego's big enough!!
> 
> Tallulah.x



OMG!!!  PMSL 

Jo


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jojo said:


> OMG!!!  PMSL
> 
> Jo



I said "ego", Jojo.

Tallulah.x


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Caz.I said:


> Well, this week I have learned about group dynamics - in particular the dangers that can occur when a "newbie" upsets the group's alpha male and his mates!


Hey Caz,

Well, just you wait til you get a few stars under your name - there'll be no stopping you then!

Tallulah.x


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> I´m a moderator on another forum!! and I think its a very important and responsible job!!
> 
> Jo xxxx



Everyone is entitled to their opinion LOL


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> I said "ego", Jojo.
> 
> Tallulah.x


******!!!!!  and he only lives down the road from me!

Jo


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Caz.I said:


> INo I dont think that Steve's the alpha male here either, maybe its Stravinsky!.


It's neither of those losers....it's me! I'm just oozing machismo!


----------



## Xose (Dec 10, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> Steve has consistently refused a moderator role. A completely no-win role!
> Thanks to Stravinsky for all he does.
> 
> Can somebody tell me what an Alpha male is?
> ...


Steve,
Were you familar with the Hotel Berlin in Torrevieja?!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> It's neither of those losers....it's me! I'm just oozing machismo!


I dont think any alpha males would last long here, we know how to deal with them!!!!! now where are those rubber gloves??? 

Jo xx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jojo said:


> I dont think any alpha males would last long here, we know how to deal with them!!!!! now where are those rubber gloves???
> 
> Jo xx


careful boys - she'll threaten to bring out that rusty knife again!

Tallulah.x


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

XTreme said:


> It's neither of those losers....it's me! I'm just oozing machismo!


Ah yes, but unfortunately we know that a woman will never be able to compete for the affection you feel for your donkeys....


Tallulah.x


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> Ah yes, but unfortunately we know that a woman will never be able to compete for the affection you feel for your donkeys....
> 
> 
> Tallulah.x


There's only one donkey Tallulah.....and he belongs to the wife! I am without donkey!


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

XTreme said:


> There's only one donkey Tallulah.....and he belongs to the wife! I am without donkey!


That I did not know. All my preconceived ideas about you have now flown out the window! Seeing you in a new light

Tallulah.x


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> That I did not know. All my preconceived ideas about you have now flown out the window! Seeing you in a new light
> 
> Tallulah.x


Just for you Tallulah!


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

XTreme said:


> Just for you Tallulah!



Hmmm....apparently Jojo already has a copy of this on her bedside table?!?!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> Hmmm....apparently Jojo already has a copy of this on her bedside table?!?!


You´re such a tart Extreme!!!! Typical man 

Jo x


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Alpha? (Nobody has explained that to me - doesn't exist in Swedish)


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> Alpha? (Nobody has explained that to me - doesn't exist in Swedish)



Bless!!!Tallulah explained it a couple of pages back

"The head lion of the pride, the large silverback gorilla protecting his harem - just imagine yourself as that Steve!!!"

Jo


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Mmmm, what was that song ? " Memories...." Barbara Streisand?

So, if Jojo is allowed to have a photo of XTreme by her bed, am I allowed to have one of her? 
Which one should I use? Rock chick? Half the top of head? Just as long as there are no xxxxx donkeys!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> Mmmm, what was that song ? " Memories...." Barbara Streisand?
> 
> So, if Jojo is allowed to have a photo of XTreme by her bed, am I allowed to have one of her?
> Which one should I use? Rock chick? Half the top of head? Just as long as there are no xxxxx donkeys!!


You havent got any photos of me have you???? I´m gonna find you a nice picture of a donkey and frame it for you, that´ll make extreme jealous and give you a warm glow when you snuggle down in your bed!!!

Hey, I´m going to Iceland tomorrow, fancy a coffee and chaser in Dunnes???

Jo x


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

I never get any invites!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> I never get any invites!



You can come too!!! Its just you´re way up in the mountains, hey do you like my new picture???? 


Jo xxx


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Caz.I said:


> Thanks. I found it hard to tell who was more upset in the end - me, Steve or Stravinsky! No I dont think that Steve's the alpha male here either, maybe its Stravinsky!. I think further study is required!  Will he tell me off for that now?



Nope ........ you aint upset me


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Reyjkavik is a long way to go for a coffee! If XTreme makes the effort though, I'll cancel some appts to catch up with you all


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jojo;122529
Hey said:


> Pick us up a king prawn ring, Jojo.
> 
> Tallulah.x


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> Pick us up a king prawn ring, Jojo.
> 
> Tallulah.x


You could come over too, although I think you´re even further away than Extreme!!?? Sad isnt I come all this way and live in Spain to get away from "britishness" and still need to have LENOR!!! theres nothing that comes close in Spain!! So I have to go to Iceland/Waitrose in Fuengirola!!!

Jo


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jojo said:


> You could come over too, although I think you´re even further away than Extreme!!?? Sad isnt I come all this way and live in Spain to get away from "britishness" and still need to have LENOR!!! theres nothing that comes close in Spain!! So I have to go to Iceland/Waitrose in Fuengirola!!!
> 
> Jo


Yeah, nothing quite beats that Lenor freshness. 

Well.....if I leave now?!!!

Tallulah.x


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Lenor doesn't help the odours emanating from my pants.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> Lenor doesn't help the odours emanating from my pants.


But you use a bidet, your pants should smell clean and shiny  !!!!

Jo


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

XTreme said:


> Lenor doesn't help the odours emanating from my pants.



You smooth talking bar steward. No wonder you're such a hit with the laydeees!

Tallulah.x


----------

